# Whats for lunch today?



## Rusty (Jan 8, 2003)

I'm having home made chicken soup that my wife made.........She puts the chicken breast on the george forman grill, and then cubes it, then puts in all the veggies and some (very few) pasta noddles.  Add tabasco, one great luch.


----------



## I Are Baboon (Jan 8, 2003)

I had a can of tuna already, and I have a chicken breast covered in Shake 'n Bake that I'm about to eat.  I have an orange for dessert.

 

can I have some soup?


----------



## Tank316 (Jan 8, 2003)

2 chicken breasts,1 1/2 cups of brown rice, 1 grapefruit. and some h20.


----------



## ponyboy (Jan 8, 2003)

Chicken souvlaki on a pita with tomato, lettuce and peppers, and roasted potato on the side.  

Do any of us not eat chicken for lunch?


----------



## Scotty the Body (Jan 8, 2003)

Tuna sub from subway, save the other half for later.


----------



## Arnold (Jan 8, 2003)

for me it's the same lunch every day, 2 tuna fish sandwiches.


----------



## Dr. Pain (Jan 8, 2003)

I went ALL OUT, Spared no expense.........Solid White Albacore, greens and an apple (Fucking Gala's are good, but I miss Granny Smiths)  

DP


----------



## Rusty (Jan 8, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Dr. Pain *_
> (Fucking Gala's are good, but I miss Granny Smiths)
> 
> DP




Granny Smiths are the shit........pardon the pun.


----------



## I Are Baboon (Jan 8, 2003)

Christ, four of the seven people in this thread ate tuna.


----------



## Rusty (Jan 8, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by I Are Baboon *_
> Christ, four of the seven people in this thread ate tuna.




I guess that means we really need to have a poll..........

Chicken or Tuna........


----------



## Twin Peak (Jan 8, 2003)

Lunch 1: Skirt steak
Lunch 2: 2 Chicken Patties.


----------



## I Are Baboon (Jan 8, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by IPMC *_
> I guess that means we really need to have a poll..........
> 
> Chicken or Tuna........




I had both!  And ten peanut M&M's.


----------



## Rusty (Jan 8, 2003)

I know I need to eat more fish, but I can't stand Tuna........even when you find bones in it.


----------



## P-funk (Jan 8, 2003)

I eat chicken for my first lunch and tuna for my second everyday.  Can't get away from 'em!


----------



## KahunaBob (Jan 8, 2003)

Chicken Breast with Basmati rice and a Gala Apple.
Tuna , Peanut Butter and 3 Strawberries for afternoon snack.
KB


----------



## P-funk (Jan 8, 2003)

were the tuna and pb together or seperate?


----------



## Twin Peak (Jan 8, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by P-funk *_
> were the tuna and pb together or seperate?



Gross.


----------



## Arnold (Jan 8, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Dr. Pain *_
> I went ALL OUT, Spared no expense.........Solid White Albacore, greens and an apple (Fucking Gala's are good, but I miss Granny Smiths)
> 
> DP



oh, I was not very specific...I only eat solid white albacore tuna as well.


----------



## P-funk (Jan 8, 2003)

> oh, I was not very specific...I only eat solid white albacore tuna as well.



that is the only tuna worth eating.  The other kinds taste disgusting.


----------



## Max. Q (Jan 8, 2003)

For lunch I ate a filet mignon with sweet onions and mushrooms, brown rice on the side.....couple slices of avocado too


----------



## Stickboy (Jan 8, 2003)

Both my lunches were the same.   Broiled chicken breast with a spinach salad.  I think I'll eat beef tommorow


----------



## Dr. Pain (Jan 8, 2003)

I missed twosies.....would have been  protein pudding!   Beverly Chocolate Ultrasize w/cream or raw eggs, sometimes I live dangerously and make it thicker and dryer like frosting! 

MMMMMmmmm

DP


----------



## KahunaBob (Jan 9, 2003)

*Peanut Butter & Tuna?*



> _*Originally posted by P-funk *_
> were the tuna and pb together or seperate?



Nah.... they were seperate. 

(But they get together in my stomach) 

KB


----------



## Hammerlynn (Jan 9, 2003)

For me...same everyday right now:

2 small chicken breast
4 cups mixed greens
2 TBSP ranch

I actually look forward to it


----------



## Rusty (Jan 9, 2003)

It's chilli day today..........


----------



## ponyboy (Jan 9, 2003)

I'm allergic to fish so I can't eat tuna, otherwise it would be a staple.


----------



## Freeman (Jan 9, 2003)

Today I just had a lean meat sandwich...some cottage cheese..and soemthing else I can't remember..oh well


----------

